# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Hack] this work?

## bruceyhax

anyone here know if s0ZNIz cheat for eso works i see that he hasnt uploaded any showcases recently but he says it still works but theres some sus comments on his page about him deleting comments he's also claiming that its undetectable and noone has ever been banned so i thought id ask for a second opinion? im only trying to use it for the noclip so i can solo dungeons.  :Smile: 
s0ZNIz Forums | Pioneers in the cheating scene

----------

